# HAS ANY ONE EVER BEEN ATTACKED BY A HAWK???



## redtails (Jul 7, 2006)

I AM LOOKING TO FIND A NORTHERN GOSHAWK NEST AND THEY ARE OFTEN FOUND BY HUNTERS OR FISHERMAN BECAUSE IN THE SPRING IF YOU GET NEAR THERE NEST THEY WILL FLY AT YOU AND SCREAM THEIR HEADS OFF. THEY ARE A LARGE HAWK THAT HAVE GREY ON THEIR BACKS WITH A WHITE BELLEY THAT HAS GREY LINES IN IT THEY ALSO HAVE A STRIPE ACROSS THEIR FACE. THEY ARE USALLY FOUND IN THE NORTHERN AREAS AND THEY LIKE TO NEST NEAR WATER BE IT A STREAM LAKE RIVER ETC ETC THERE IS ANOTHER BIRD THAT CAN BE MISTAKEN FOR THEM AND THAT IS THE OSPREY THE GOSHAWK WILL NEST IN THE WOODS AWAY FROM PEOPLE AND ACTIVITY THE OSPREY WILL NEST ANYWHERE. IF ANY ONE HAS SEEN OR THINK THEY HAVE SEEN THIS BIRD PROTECTING ITS NEST I WOULD LOVE TO HEAR FROM YOU THANKS.


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

Know where there are a few of them,some have been coming back to the same spot for many years!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

WHY ARE YOU YELLING?

ALL CAPS IS HARD TO READ!

THE CAPS LOCK BUTTON IS RIGHT ABOVE THE LEFT SHIFT KEY.

Ok that's better now.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

hahahahha    
(lol)


----------



## redtails (Jul 7, 2006)

sorry for the caps. so murdoc you have seen them before could you tell me about it?


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

why are you looking for a nest? For pictures ?


----------



## steve66 (Apr 14, 2006)

never by a hawk although i have been attacked by a ruffed grouse, and a trumpeter swan


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I once had a sparrow fly into my head one day out hunting :lol:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Never been attacked by one, but have had a pair of Cooper Hawks nesting in the neighborhood for the past couple of years. I have gotten quite a few pic's of them. Here are a couple:



















They are fun to watch but have been devastating to the song birds around here.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

We see a lot of goshawks in the late fall and winter, but I wasn't aware they nested in ND. Maybe the northern part???
What do you want to find a Goshawk nest for? Just curious.....
Great picture of the little Cooper's, huntin 1!


----------



## redtails (Jul 7, 2006)

I am a falconer and I train hawks to hunt with me. I use a redtail hawk to hunt squirrels and rabbits. I just bought a peregrine falcon that I plan on hunting waterfowl with. I have a federal license and a state license to do this. I enjoy seeing nature at work up close and personal.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Posted on Mon, Jul. 10, 2006
email this
print this
reprint or license this
UND: Watch hawks like a hawk
Raptors protecting nest attack passers-by
By Kyle Johnson
Herald Staff Writer
Proud parents, the Cooper's hawks, stand watch for any danger that may threaten their future offspring outside of Merrifield Hall at UND on Sunday.
Herald photo by Jay Pickthorn
Proud parents, the Cooper's hawks, stand watch for any danger that may threaten their future offspring outside of Merrifield Hall at UND on Sunday.
More photos

"Caution: Potential Hawk Attack."

While UND's new crop of students show up this summer to fill out the necessary paperwork to enroll for classes, signs with this uninviting warning greet them near Merrifield Hall.

Three people have reportedly been attacked by Cooper's hawks on campus this year, all near the southeast entrance of Merrifield. The "whitewashed" ground below the nest makes it hard to miss.

Tim Driscoll, a professor at UND who has been tracking the hawks for the past two years, said protective behavior is common of the bird of prey.

"They are just trying to protect their young. But I doubt they would do much harm," he said.

Grand Forks has 12 Cooper's hawk nests this year, and the raptor has been spotted in city limits since the 1980s. The attacks on campus have come underneath a nest with four babies, Driscoll said.

Trying to protect a nest is also a common occurrence with the animal. "Stooping," when the bird dives at people to scare them away, is commonly done, but the bird will often just fly close without actually touching the person.

"It more scared me than anything," said Donna Brown, the assistant director of American Indian Student Services on campus. "But it did claw my head. I know that."

Brown was walking to a meeting in mid-May when the "attack" occurred. She did not suffer any cuts.

Brown is glad UND officials have put signs up warning people of the attacks.

"I think that's good. I don't want them to move the nests or anything, but this way, people know," she said.

Not a problem

Driscoll said state law prohibits moving the nest or killing the birds, but people should not be worried about the hawks' presence.

The adult hawks will leave Grand Forks in about two weeks, and the babies are expected to leave about two weeks after that.

"We've had hawks on campus for at least the last five years, and no one has even known about it," Driscoll said. "I hope people don't think they need to be worried about this."

A hawk nest in front of Chester Fritz Library last year also produced claims of stooping, but no physical contact was reported.

Driscoll said this year's attack claims also are overrated.

"I've spent an awful lot of time with the birds by Merrifield, and they've never stooped on me," he said.

UND's other nest, located near the coulee east of the Wilkerson complex, has yet to prompt complaints because it is located in area with low pedestrian traffic.

Driscoll said patience is the best way to prevent a hawk stooping, suggesting people to avoid the area near Merrifield for the next few weeks.

"They'll be gone soon enough. All you have to do in the meantime is walk a few extra feet," he said.

The warning signs say UND is working with the North Dakota Game and Fish department to minimize the danger of the birds.
Johnson is a student intern from UND. Reach him at (701) 780-1107; (800) 477-6572, ext. 107; or [email protected].


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I thought you must be a falconer, redtails. A good friend of mine is a falconer and has a variety of falcons and a Goshawk too, I think. 
He got a permit through the USFW to capture a Goshawk at a friend's place who keeps pheasants and quail for dog training. Every once in a while one will get through the netting into the pen. First time I ever saw one up close, although they are very common here in ND during the winter. 
I once had one come in and sit on a branch 15 feet away while I was calling coyotes all camo'd. Funny as heck, he couldn't see me and I remained motionless and when I would give a tiny squeek from a kid's toy squeeker he would look and look, trying to spot his "prey!" Guess if a goshawk couldn't see me at 15 feet I must have been very well camoflaged!


----------



## redtails (Jul 7, 2006)

Goshawks use their ears alot when hunting theylisten for pheasants crowing and ducks quacking then they move in for the kill. They really are smart birds.


----------



## redtails (Jul 7, 2006)

No one else ?


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

I have seen a perigrine falcon in the area...very nice lookin bird......saw it three times throughout the year...not sure if it was the same one but they are very rare...did get to see it right qafter the hunt...one time was in my uncles front yard, he feeds the little birds in his back yard and spends alot of money on seed every year and gets upset at it when it hunts but I told him now hes just feeding a rare bird..he said it is always around his yard...there is a coulee that runs close to his house, I have also seen it once in a friends back yard who lives right on the coulee...down around chestnut and 40th st....thought this was pretty cool anyway..Ive never got to see one before


----------



## redtails (Jul 7, 2006)

The goshawks should start courting again soon so please keep a eye out for me I would like a new hunting partner this year


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

They are extremely common up here in N. Wisc. I see a number of nesting pair every spring. and early summer before it greens up.


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

could someone please post a pic of this goshawk. it might help some of us out that have seen them or might see them around this winter/spring

thanks


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

what are the chances someone posts this? theres a few in my bush and i went goose hunting this morning, i was standing in this grassy feild behind my bush , was calling for this flock and then stopped since they disappeard. i turn to my right and i see something coming straight for my head about 20 yards away. i realize its a hawk and flawl my arms to scare it and it swoops to its lefft and then turns around. if i didnt see him i probably would of got pecked lol


----------



## redtails (Jul 7, 2006)

Now when you say nesting pairs do you mean you see the birds on a nest or flying around courting? I am not the best at posting pictures so if some one else could it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again every one for the help it would be like trying to find a needle in a haystack for me to head north and hit the woods looking for a nest.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I wouldn't exactly call it being attacked by a hawk, but earlier this fall we were out hunting some mallards. It was a slow start to the morning to I was tucked down in the blind out of the wind. My buddy yells Holy $hit, like something is coming. I of course pop my head out of the blind to get a bead on the birds coming in when I realize there is a hawk about 5 feet from my face. Popped out of the blind to scare it away and it really didn't seem to damn scared, just veered off slowly.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I believe these are Goshawks, I just googled Goshawk and these are what came up.

[siteimg]6174[/siteimg]

[siteimg]6173[/siteimg]


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow talk about a good looking bird. And you're right it does look a lot like an osprey, ill keep my eye out for any of them and a nest. Good luck on your search. Hope to see more info on your falconry in the future 
:beer:


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

screech owl...It was twilight and I was settled into a shallow pit in a wheatfield covered with straw. The owl was working the field looking for small rodents and for some reason focused special attention in our vicinity. Thought I'd play with him a little by laying still, only moving one finger under the straw. (my budddy was sawing logs) On the second pass...he dove and struck it. My finger Bled for 20 minutes. IT WAS A PHENOMENAL ENCOUNTER.

Over the years, I've seen Red-Tails take teal and widgeon on the wing. Even had an "unknown" hawk land across a pothole and mantle a duck I dropped 30 yards away on the opposite bank.


----------



## redtails (Jul 7, 2006)

That picture is a goshawk they have a very swift wing beat and when they fly thru the trees you usually just see a blur they are very fast. I would love to train one they are great birds I currently hunt with a harris hawk we have caught 5 squirrels this year and he hit a wood duck a few days ago but ended up with nothing but feathers. My last bird was a redtail hawk she was a great hunter I flew her for 2 years the first year we caught 5 rabbits and 15 squirrels plus a mallard duck she caught on the wing. Her second year she nailed 30 squirrels 15 rabbits and 1 oppossum. I released her back in the wild this spring so she could breed and spread those great hunting genes. Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## redtails (Jul 7, 2006)

Nailed a rabbit with my harris hawk yesterday it was a good flight and I am very pleased.


----------



## redtails (Jul 7, 2006)

I watched a big hen coopers hawk chase my pigeons around the yard yesterday she was a brute.


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

ive been chased byh a candian goose :withstupid:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I have never been attacked by a hawk, but i did have a golden eagle try to pick up one of my avery's this fall. It was just barely light and all of a sudden i seen this bird out of the corner of my eye; thinking it was a goose i turned to shoot and here the eagle must have been confused when the decoy didnt move and it landed 10 feet from me. One of the coolest things i have seen in the outdoors.


----------



## redtails (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow thats neat my friend has a golden eagle they are great birds kinda scarey sitting on your glove though when they are looking at you eye level. :lol:


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

artic turn are really bad for that too


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm from upstate NY. One of our local lakes I fish on (more than I should) has a pair of Osprey's. They are beautiful. I have a few pic's but they're hard to get close to. I, on numerous accounts, have just set the rod down and watched them fish. I am amazed that their wings don't just pop off from the force of the water when they dive. I just recently bought a Canon 8.3 mp camera. It's great for long distance shots. You can crop the pic to get a close up.


----------



## redtails (Jul 7, 2006)

Raptors wings are amazing the peregrine falcon which is the fastest animal on the planet can dive over 200 miles an hour and then turn in the dive, if a plane tried to do that it would tear the wings off it. That is mother nature at its best. I have watched my hen redtail dive from the top of oak trees after rabbits and hit the ground so hard you could hear the thud from 60 yards away. When you get there the rabbit is dead on impact but the hawk is just fine. I have seen a 2 lb falcon come out the sky from 1000 feet and hit a goose that was flying and kill it instantly. Raptors just amaze me with there skills as hunters.


----------



## redtails (Jul 7, 2006)

I saw a great horned owl today sitting in a pine it was a big bird.


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

how do you guys train hawks to hunt for you? also i have a great horned owl mount, its pretty old and i have no clue who shot it or how we ended up getting the bird since i think its illegal to kill... im pretty sure my dad hit it with his car or something a long time ago, its beautiful


----------



## redtails (Jul 7, 2006)

Well all hawks train different but the same rules apply. Basically it is a food reward system. A hungry will hunt and come back to you where a nonhungry hawk will sit and in a tree and refuse to do anything. First you have to realize that predators have a on and off switch if its on they will be motivated to find prey if its off they just want to conserve energy untill there switch is flipped. The first thing you do when you receive your hawk is check its weight and its keel the keel is a bone that runs down a hawks breast if it feels sharp like a knife the bird is low in weight and may need to increase it, if you can barely feel it it is to fat. Then you weigh the hawk and get the accurate weight. Next you have the bird get acclimated to people,cars,dogs, and anything else. This is helped by hunger when you introduce your bird to a new sitution and offer it food while doing it the bird will eat and ignore every thing else. Every day and some times more you weigh the hawk and judge it progress by its actions. For example if day 5 you stand 3 feet away and whistle and the hawk comes but it takes it 5 minutes it is to heavey and needs a weight reduction. This is tricky because if you get the weight too low you can make your bird weak and sick. There is a certain weight that will work for your bird to make it the most fit and interested its kinda like a boxer. When you find the weight of your bird and when your bird is manned which is a falconry term for being tame then you take it out hunting. They know how to hunt it natural so that you dont have to teach. I skippped alot of the aspects but like I said it is complex. Your state has a falconry program and if you contact the game and fisheries they will send you a packet that tells you what is required. If any one is interested go to apprenticefalconry.com and look around it will answer all your questions also you can check out the North america falconers association they will answer most of your question. Ill post a pic of my birds soon if you want?


----------



## redtails (Jul 7, 2006)

Can anyone here post a pic of my birds for me?


----------



## tre_wolf (Feb 9, 2007)

i was in my tree stand one day and one came in dam near right on top of me he sort of buzzed me i seen him a few times after in the same woods chasing squirrels


----------



## redtails (Jul 7, 2006)

I take it this was during deer season but if you seen it in the same patch of woods it might be her home range soo keep your eyes open this spring.


----------



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

i came close to being hit by a hawk this fall bowhunting, i was watching a hawk with my binocs that was about 20 yds. away. it swooped off its perch and started flyin at me, and i kept my binocs on it until it turned blurry then i finally moved. i dont know what that bird meant to do, but it ended up flying by me at about 12" from my head. scared the sh** outta me!!


----------

